# Anyone know anything bout Indian archery bows???



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

I got this bow for free and tryin to get some info on it. all it says on the limb is

IA 
263-58"
Savage
by
Indian Archery

I have added some pics just wanna know what i got age wise and if it is worth anything.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

c -

IA made a lot of "inexpensive" bows in the 60's and early 70's. Mediocre shooters, but not terrible. (My first laminated bow was an IA Cochise). Given the length and IA limb design, I'd expect a fairly early stack point on that one. Doubt it's worth much, unless some one out there is an IA collector.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Mythos Archery (Jul 19, 2008)

If I understand right, Indian Archery was based out of Indiana. yours looks pretty original with the. Indian silhouette seems to be in good shape. Ebay wise, I have seen them go for $50 all the way to $300...


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

*thanks*

my 7 yr old daughter loves it so believe i'm get a new string and her some pink fletch arrows and give it to her.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

My first recurve was a Indian Archery Seneca[ not sure]....my Dad bought it for me in 1974. They were decent bows.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Great looking bow, though. Zebrawood?


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

not for sure my bearcat is Zebra wood and they look alot diff.


----------

